# 300 ultra mag XCR



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Looking at one of these 26" barrel , I would be putting a brake on it and a decelerator pad . Question is would that ease the kick on this gun shooting 150 and 165 grain buletts or still kick the s$$$t out of me ?0r should I go to a bull barrel would that helP


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

I've got a 700 with a break and it is not bad. I am not recoil sensitive due to what I do to make a living, I mean as a DDS everyone RECOILS from me! I've gotten used to it!

All joking aside I found it no problem to shoot a box of 20 PL3 180 Sirocco's at a time. I have PL1 150's PL2 180's and PL3 180's and they are all within 2" at 100 yrds! The PL1's are 2" high and have been known to touch in groups of 3. The PL2's are 2" high and 1" to the right for some reason. The PL3's are 3" high and also touch from time to time. I like the PL1 150's for total lack of recoil. I am sure that they would be good for deer and hogs. I like the PL3 180's for the "how far is it" effect of if I can see it, I put the cross hairs on it and squeeze. Should get me on brown out to 350-400 yards pretty easily. I have hand loaded some 180 Sirocco's and in my gun 96gr of Retumbo seems to duplicate PL3's point of impact. I do not have a chronograph so I cannot scientifically say, but I think it is 3200 fps or so for a 180gr Sirocco. I have been temped to run the Sirocco 150's down to 96 grns as well but as of yet I can only find published load data for 96.7 which is around 3000 fps. I was hoping a down loaded bullet might make the barrel last longer. I have <200 on mine now.

Let me know how it goes.

R


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I just bought one of these and am having a brake put on right now. 
It is replacing my old one. here is a pic. The rifle kicked about like a .243 with the brake installed. It was a 1999 Rocky Mtn Elk Foundation....


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

With a brake shoot whatever you want. My Sendero does not have a brake and I shoot the Level III Sciroco's with no problem.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Why go with the 300 ultra mag then worry about recoil. I'm just asking


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a sako 300RUM with no brake. I can not tell a difference in recoil between the 165 or 180 bullets. This gun shoots really good groups and is not fun to shoot on a bench, although when the pigs and deer come out and I start shooting in the field I do not notice recoil. I have thought about putting a brake on but worried it will not shoot as good and do not want the extra noise.

Mr Sailfish


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

NitroNX898 said:


> Why go with the 300 ultra mag then worry about recoil. I'm just asking


If I may answer this, a lot of people see a need for a very powerful flat shooting rifle but dont want the kick. I live in Northwest Texas and 400 yard shots are a reality. I use a .300 RUM when I hunt areas that have open terrain. I put a brake on mine and have very little recoil. I get the best of both worlds. I use a KDF brake and have not noticed any increase in noise. People to the left or right do, but not me.

Jim


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

Regardless of the caliber,when I shoot at game,I strive to keep the game in the scope even after the shot...I can't remember ever having felt the recoil....at the range if you aren't using a recoil reducing rest,try putting a partial bag of shot between your shoulder and the buttplate....bingo,no recoil.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*New gun*

Ok I bought a 300 ultra stainless 2009 model remington stocks are getting cheaper ! So I just orders a Houge stock with the aluiminum block bedding , just orders a 4x12-5o Swarovski to put on it , will be having an muzzle brake put on from MG arms in spring , then looking at some 168 gr TXS load for her I will post up when I get her put together and take her to the range


----------



## gotfish81 (Mar 1, 2011)

How about a Lead Sled for the range? I had two pilgrims shootin these calibers over my head in Colorado last November, must have been the recoil that made them miss so many times!


----------



## Hbb6601 (Oct 12, 2010)

The brakes work great on the 300 ultra you will love it. You'll also love having every animal stone dead once you touch the trigger!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*300 ultra mag build done*

here are the picture of the finished gun and also the first trip to the range target , it shot .56 @ 200 yards 180 trouphy bonded bearclaws factory ammo great . when i start reloading it will be hard to get it this close , the swarovski scope with the ballistic turrent is the Bom ! going out next week to work out to 300-500 yard to see how she shoots ! also getting 2279 fps out of the the bearclaw loads its smoking fast for factory .


----------

